# Aurora Spy Plane Model



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

For all you Black Project aircraft lovers, the Aurora Hypersonic Spy Plane is now available in 1:72 from Fantastic Plastic Models. 

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/AuroraSpyPlaneCataloguePage.htm 

In 1:72 scale, the kit has 18 pressure-cast pieces and builds into a model 14 inches long. The pattern is by Scott Lowther, the casting by Controlled Energy Designs and the decals by JBOT. 

I currently have 25 castings available, and they're being sold first-come, first-served. 

Let's just hope the NSA isn't monitoring these boards... :tongue:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There's some info on Aurora at;

http://www.fas.org/irp/mystery/aurora.htm


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Here are some more shots of the finsihed model:


http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/AuroraSPyPlanePage.htm

Comments are, as always, welcome.


----------

